# Teaching about the Covenanters



## dbroyles (Jun 10, 2009)

I have an opportunity to teach a Sunday School lesson on the Covenanters. I need some advice from the PB. I think the toughest part will be narrowing down the material to the essentials.

1. What highlights from the Scottish reformation contributed?
2. What anchor points in the Covenanter history need to be laid down?
3. What years should I focus on - 1638-1688?
4. What readily available resources should I consult?
5. What Scripture could be referenced? 
6. What percentage of the lesson should focus on the SLC? on the WCF?
7. What applications would you make?

Also, if you have any general reflections or observations on the subject of the Covenanters that might be pertinent in our times, I would appreciate it. I have 1 1/2 weeks to prepare. Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## R Harris (Jun 10, 2009)

dbroyles said:


> I have an opportunity to teach a Sunday School lesson on the Covenanters. I need some advice from the PB. I think the toughest part will be narrowing down the material to the essentials.
> 
> 1. What highlights from the Scottish reformation contributed?
> 2. What anchor points in the Covenanter history need to be laid down?
> ...



With regard to books, there are several. _The Scottish Covenanters_ by Johannes Vos is probably the most succinct book highlighting the 1638-1688 period. _Fair Sunshine_ by Jock Purves gives some wonderful biographical sketches of the Covenanters from the 1666 - 1688 period. And then the three historical novels by Douglas Bond - _Duncan's War_, _King's Arrow_, and _Rebel's Keep_ are quick and entertaining reads.

The applications are fairly easy, In my humble opinion. If you hold fast to the truths of Scripture - especially regarding the RPW and the Kingship of Christ over the nations - you will quickly find yourself in rather isolated company and the object of persecution, perhaps even physical and leading to death.

The Covenanters' killing of Archbishop Sharpe in 1679 _could_ be compared to some extent with the recent killing of George Tiller. Again, not exactly, but there are some situational issues that are somewhat similar that could easily be discussed in a group/classroom setting.


----------



## ADKing (Jun 10, 2009)

Here are some great audio resources. You won't get through them all in a week and a half but you might pick out some of the more salient events: StillwaterRPC.org: A Tale of Two Kingdoms

-----Added 6/10/2009 at 11:24:34 EST-----

I would highlight the Solemn League and Covenant (a covenanted uniformity in doctrine, worship, government and discipline--the content of which then is laid out in the Westminster standards). I would also highlight the principle of Christ's Mediatorial Kingship over the nations. Another major theme is what is covenanting and its perpetual obligation. 

Whatever you do: please, please do not teach about the Covenanters as pushing for religious toleration. I have heard that myth so many times and it is not an accurate representation of their principles.


----------



## dbroyles (Jun 10, 2009)

ADKing said:


> Here are some great audio resources. You won't get through them all in a week and a half but you might pick out some of the more salient events: StillwaterRPC.org: A Tale of Two Kingdoms
> 
> -----Added 6/10/2009 at 11:24:34 EST-----
> 
> ...



Thanks for the assist, Adam! This is exactly the kind of guidance I am hoping for.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 10, 2009)

A good, rather elaborate work is James King Hewison's _The Covananters._ Nice set to own, but nice enough for free:
The Covenanters: a history of the ... - Google Book Search
The Covenanters: a history of the ... - Google Book Search


----------



## dbroyles (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks, Chris.


----------

